# Schneehöhen? Wann ist der Rothaarsteig wohl wieder befahrbar?



## ohropax (16. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auf den verschiedenen Wetterdienstseiten und Skiseiten widersprüchliche Aussagen gefunden habe, meine Frage an die Locals:

Wieviel Schnee liegt wirklich noch auf der Strecke bzw den Bergkämmen um
Brilon
Winterberg
Hilchenbach/Siegen
Dillenburg
?

Wann dürften die Reste soweit abgetaut sein, dass man ohne grosse Verzögerungen durchkommt? Schon gegen Mitte nächster Woche oder eher noch viel viel später?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Corpse91 (5. Mai 2010)

ohropax schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich auf den verschiedenen Wetterdienstseiten und Skiseiten widersprüchliche Aussagen gefunden habe, meine Frage an die Locals:
> 
> ...




Hi, niemand hat hier geantwortet?
Ich bin Hobbymeteorologe und wohne sogar auch noch am Rothaarsteig.
Klar, jetzt ist der Schnee weggetaut. 
Nur zur Info generell: Schnee in Siegen ist oft sehr schnell weggetaut, am Rothaarsteig nicht! Am 7. April 2010 war ich wandern, und habe Schneefelder in schattigen Plätzchen gefunden die eine Dicke von 20cm haben...und da der Rothaarsteig größtenteils sowieso im Schatten liegt, würde ich nicht vor April biken. Im letzten Winter lagen dort 120cm Schnee als Höchstmenge.
Du kannst dir aber auch Webcams ansehen um zu gucken ob noch Schnee liegt (www.sauerlandcams.de) 

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast bin ich für dich da.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

